# How do you manage Raw Feeding Costs?



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

I've seen a lot of people say that feeding raw isn't necessarily more expensive than premium grade kibble. How do you guys keep costs down feeding raw? Who do you buy from/how much do you get things for per pound?

I"m trying to work out if I'm financially able to sustain raw feeding.

Thanks!


----------



## Dov's Mom (Jul 12, 2012)

I have been feeding my GSD raw for 2 years now and it costs about $3/ day. I have got the recipe from Phoenix Rising Raw - Premium All Natural Raw Dog Food!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

It costs me about $75-85/month for one dog, which is only a little more than I was paying for premium kibble. 

I go to a farmers' market and get free-range chicken necks and backs from a local organic farmer for $2/lb and get local pasture-raised beef for $1.75/lb from the agriculture department at the university here. I also buy premade rolls of turkey and venison for $2/lb from Blue Ridge Beef and canned mackeral for $1.79/can.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Yeah, I spend about $4 a day on food. I could keep it down by just feeding him chicken frames for example which is $18 for 40 lbs= 20 days of food right there. But Koda gets 4-5 meat variety a week.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not sure what my total cost is. 99% of the meat I buy costs $1/lb or less. Jax gets 16-20 oz per day plus tripe, and yogurt mixed with cottage ch and honey. She gets supplements from carmspack.com. No idea what the daily costs of that is as two dogs are eating out of it and I don't measure anything accurately. lol I would guess about $2/day for Jax maximum. Banshee is about the same but she eats more. And Cracker, the cat, is where I really save money. It might cost $0.50/day to feed him but I think it's closer to $0.25/day.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I buy beef heart from a wholesaler. I get it for about $1.16-$1.29 lb. I get unehnanced chicken quarters for $.79 lb. Beef kidney is about $1.29lb and beef liver is $1.69lb but you don't need as much of the liver and kidney. You can also get scraps from a butcher for free or a small fee. See if you have any wholesalers that will sell to you and make friends with butchers and hunters. I buy 120lbs of beef heart at a time from the wholesaler. I also get small amounts of various other meats such as turkey and duck from asian markets. I bet my vet thinks we died or something since it has been a very long time since we've had to go see them. I save a bunch in vet bills too.



Madjukes said:


> I've seen a lot of people say that feeding raw isn't necessarily more expensive than premium grade kibble. How do you guys keep costs down feeding raw? Who do you buy from/how much do you get things for per pound?
> 
> I"m trying to work out if I'm financially able to sustain raw feeding.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Madjukes said:


> I've seen a lot of people say that feeding raw isn't necessarily more expensive than premium grade kibble. How do you guys keep costs down feeding raw? Who do you buy from/how much do you get things for per pound?
> 
> I"m trying to work out if I'm financially able to sustain raw feeding.
> 
> Thanks!


Depending on where you are in IL there are a couple very good choices for buying in bulk - which is how you save money.

If you are in the far NE area (near Gurnee) then you could get in on a group order from UWP in Madison, WI. There you can get things like beef or pork hearts for around $1 per pound.

There's also BonTons in Wheeling, IL - another wholesaler.

The best way to find the best deals is to talk to your fellow raw feeders in your area. There is a Yahoo group called BARFingChicago that has lots of people in the northern IL area and they know where to get the best deals.


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Depending on where you are in IL there are a couple very good choices for buying in bulk - which is how you save money.
> 
> If you are in the far NE area (near Gurnee) then you could get in on a group order from UWP in Madison, WI. There you can get things like beef or pork hearts for around $1 per pound.
> 
> ...


Fantastic! I'll definitely check them out.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Buying from a raw bulk dealer saves a ton of money. We have a large chest freezer and I average about $200 for about 500-600 lbs of diff types of meat and organs etc. I'm feeding 3 GSD's so I average buying about 2-3 months worth of food give or take per buy. When we were feeding kibble I was buying 4-50 lbs bags a month at about $50 a bag so I'm def saving money $200 a month vs raw $200 every 2-3 months.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Depending on where you are in IL there are a couple very good choices for buying in bulk - which is how you save money.
> 
> If you are in the far NE area (near Gurnee) then you could get in on a group order from UWP in Madison, WI. There you can get things like beef or pork hearts for around $1 per pound.
> 
> ...


What is a group order? I am in Illinois too and I haven't been able to find anyone that is reasonable that sells to the public. Instead I have them on pre made raw a couple times a week for now.


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

llombardo said:


> What is a group order? I am in Illinois too and I haven't been able to find anyone that is reasonable that sells to the public. Instead I have them on pre made raw a couple times a week for now.


I imagine it's a group of people all buying a certain amount of meet so it comes out to be a big bulk for cheap.

Maybe we could get in on the Chicago BARF group and see what they say! =P


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

Gilly1331 said:


> Buying from a raw bulk dealer saves a ton of money. We have a large chest freezer and I average about $200 for about 500-600 lbs of diff types of meat and organs etc. I'm feeding 3 GSD's so I average buying about 2-3 months worth of food give or take per buy. When we were feeding kibble I was buying 4-50 lbs bags a month at about $50 a bag so I'm def saving money $200 a month vs raw $200 every 2-3 months.


Oh btw, how did you get in contact with your provider?


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Buy a freezer, join a Yahoo Raw/Barf group, buy in bulk = success! The group I am a part of also gets good deals on other things just due to the sheer amount bought (Salmon oil, Kelp, Treats, etc.) I probably spend about $70/month feeding Tank.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Madjukes said:


> I imagine it's a group of people all buying a certain amount of meet so it comes out to be a big bulk for cheap.
> 
> Maybe we could get in on the Chicago BARF group and see what they say! =P


I'm thinking this sounds good...I wonder if they split the shipping or if everything that is ordered in the group goes to one place?


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I'm thinking this sounds good...I wonder if they split the shipping or if everything that is ordered in the group goes to one place?


Probably to one place, and then everyone can drive to the place to pick it up on the day that it is delivered. If it was at a central location, wouldnt be much different than going to the grocery store!

Also, check your PM's =)


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Madjukes said:


> Oh btw, how did you get in contact with your provider?


I searched online for local raw suppliers or breeders who feed/make their own and emailed a few to see if they were taking on new buyers. I had emailed one woman in my state who set me up with one of her local sellers. It works out great!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I buy in bulk and have a big deep freezer (soon to be 2). 

I spend about $100-200 every couple of months.

My dogs get 5-6 meat varieties a week with tripe, eggs and yogurt and other things mixed in.

I have made relationships with my suppliers so they give me a good deal whenever I order or when they get something special they know I will like in.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The only way for me to realistically do raw would be to bulk and freeze...does anyone know what it costs to run a freezer chest? I can get an almost unlimited supply of venison and deer parts but have nowhere to keep it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It depends on the freezer and where you have it. You should be able to get energy info on any new freezer. If the freezer is outside in an unheated building, it will run more in the summer and almost not at all in the winter. Basement would be an equal amount of run time.


----------

